

Ask HN: What messaging app do you use in your startup? - Legend

The company (not a startup but an enterprise) I work for uses Lync and it is awesome!<p>If you work in a startup or founded a startup, what app do you use? And, what are your experiences with it?
======
amarcus
For team/internal chats we use a combination of Skype &
[https://www.hipchat.com/](https://www.hipchat.com/)

------
skram
My startup uses Lync through Office 365 and find it to be pretty good. At
other startups, I've used Skype and that worked well too.

